# New to Maryland in 99 Maxima with CEL, help!



## BoilerUP (Oct 4, 2007)

I have a 99 Maxima SE that is stock with about 120k on it, though the engine was replaced around 55k under warranty by Glenn Nissan in Lexington KY for faulty valve seals which had caused cylinder scoring among other issues. I recently moved to Maryland from the midwest and found out I have to get my car inspected and passed an emissions test.

I currently have P0420, P0440 and P1448 codes and an illuminated CEL.

The gas cap was replaced a year ago, so I'm pretty sure the 0440 and 1448 codes deal with the EVAP canister & purge valve. I've removed both from the car and tried cleaning the valve, but the codes are back. Local dealers want $132 for the valve and $189 for the canister, though I've found much cheaper prices online...would it be acceptable to replace only the valve and use the original charcoal canister?

As far as the P0420 goes...I've had 2 O2 sensors (of 3?) replaced on this car; 226A1-4L715 in May 03 and 226A0-4L713 in Dec 04. I've had a CEL since late 05 but never worried about it until now because the car has run 100% normally the whole time. I'm pretty confident in my ability to replace an O2 sensor but not sure how to test them to see if they're bad or not, not to mention figuring out which hasn't been replaced yet.

The local Nissan dealer wants just $95 to pull codes & diagnose, plus God knows how much for parts and labor. I'm pretty sure they'll tell me the catalytic converter needs replacing too, though I have my doubts about that. Would I be better served just spending the $$$ to get a Nissan guy to look at it, or should I start turning wrenches myself?

All comments and help are highly appreciated!!!


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Let a qualified Nissan dealership look at it. Never fails that a "wannabe" mechanic will wanna start replacing parts on it and after a while, give up, cause they can't fix the problem. Save yourself the headache, make an appointment and take it in to get it fixed right.


----------



## Dr RJP (Oct 8, 2007)

BoilerUP said:


> I have a 99 Maxima SE that is stock with about 120k on it, though the engine was replaced around 55k under warranty by Glenn Nissan in Lexington KY for faulty valve seals which had caused cylinder scoring among other issues. I recently moved to Maryland from the midwest and found out I have to get my car inspected and passed an emissions test.
> 
> I currently have P0420, P0440 and P1448 codes and an illuminated CEL.
> 
> ...



Here's a list of codes and their meanings:

OBD-II Code / CEL Flash Code / System Component
=================================
P0000 0505 No Self Diagnostic Failure Indicated
P0100 0102 MAF Sensor
P0105 0803 Absolute Pressure Sensor
P0110 0401 IAT Sensor
P0115 0103 ECT Sensor
P0120 0403 TP Sensor (Info in this thread)
P0125 0908 ECT Sensor
P0130 0307 Front HO2S Bank 1
P0131 0411 Front HO2S Bank 1
P0132 0410 Front HO2S Bank 1
P0133 0409 Front HO2S Bank 1
P0134 0412 Front HO2S Bank 1
P0135 0901 Front HO2S Heater Bank 1
P0136 0707 Rear HO2S
P0137 0511 Rear HO2S
P0138 0510 Rear HO2S
P0139 0707 Rear HO2S
P0140 0512 Rear HO2S
P0141 0902 Rear HO2S Heater
P0150 0303 Front HO2S Bank 2
P0150 0308 Front HO2S Bank 2
P0151 0415 Front HO2S Bank 2
P0152 0414 Front HO2S Bank 2
P0153 0413 Front HO2S Bank 2
P0154 0509 Front HO2S Bank 2
P0155 0101 Front HO2S Heater Bank 2
P0157 0314 Rear HO2S
P0158 0313 Rear HO2S
P0159 0708 Rear HO2S
P0160 0315 Rear HO2S
P0161 1002 Rear HO2S
P0170 0706 Fuel Injection System Function
P0171 0115 Fuel System Lean Bank 1
P0172 0114 Fuel System Rich Bank 1
P0173 0806 Fuel Injection System Function
P0174 0210 Fuel System Lean Bank 2
P0175 0209 Fuel System Rich Bank 2
P0180 0402 Tank Fuel Temperature Sensor
P0300 0701 Multiple Cylinder Misfire
P0301 0608 Cylinder #1 Misfire
P0302 0607 Cylinder #2 Misfire
P0303 0606 Cylinder #3 Misfire
P0304 0605 Cylinder #4 Misfire
P0305 0604 Cylinder #5 Misfire
P0306 0603 Cylinder #6 Misfire
P0325 0304 Knock Sensor
P0335 0802 CKP Sensor
P0340 0101 CMP Sensor
P0400 0302 EGR Function
P0402 0306 EGRC-BPT Valve
P0403 0515 EGR Volume Control Valve Circuit
P0420 0702 TWC Function RH Bank
P0430 0703 TWC Function LH Bank
P0440 0705 EVAP Small Leak
P0443 0807 Canister Purge Control/Solenoid Valve
P0443 1008 Canister Purge Control/Solenoid Valve
P0446 0903 Vent Control Valve
P0450 0704 EVAP System Pressure Sensor
P0500 0104 VSS
P0505 0205 IAC-AAC Valve
P0510 0203 CTP Switch
P0600 0504 A/T Communication Line
P0605 0301 ECM
P0705 1003 PNP/Inhibitor Switch
P0705 1101 PNP/Inhibitor Switch
P0710 1208 Fluid Temperature Sensor
P0720 1102 VSS
P0725 1207 Engine Speed Signal
P0731 1103 A/T 1st Signal
P0732 1104 A/T 2nd Signal
P0733 1105 A/T 3rd Signal
P0734 1106 A/T 4th Signal Or TCC
P0740 1204 TCC Solenoid Valve
P0744 1107 A/T TCC Signal
P0745 1205 Line Pressure Solenoid Valve
P0750 1108 Shift Solenoid Valve ‘‘A’’
P0755 1201 Shift Solenoid Valve ‘‘B’’
P1105 1302 MAP/BARO Switch Solenoid Valve
P1130 ---- Swirl Control Valve Control Solenoid Valve
P1148 0307 Closed Loop RH Bank
P1165 ---- Swirl Control Valve Control Vacuum Check Valve
P1168 0308 Closed Loop LH Bank
P1220 1305 FPCM
P1320 0201 Ignition Signal Primary
P1335 0407 CKP Sensor (REF)
P1336 0905 CKP Sensor
P1400 1005 EGR Control Solenoid Valve
P1401 0305 EGR Temperature Sensor
P1402 0514 EGR System
P1440 0213 EVAP Small Leak
P1441 0801 VC/V Bypass Valve
P1444 0214 Purge Volume Control Valve
P1445 1008 Purge Volume Control Valve
P1446 0215 Vent Control Valve
P1447 0111 EVAP Purge Flow Monitor
P1448 0309 Vent Control Valve
P1490 0801 Vacuum Cut Valve Bypass Valve
P1491 0311 Vacuum Cut Bypass Valve
P1492 0807 Purge Control Valve Solenoid Valve
P1493 0312 Purge Control Valve & Solenoid Valve
P1605 0804 A/T Diagnosis Communication Line
P1705 1206 TP Sensor
P1706 1003 Park/Neutral Position Switch Circuit
P1760 1203 Overrun Clutch Solenoid Valve
P1900 0208 Engine Cooling Fan/Circuit Fault
P1900 1308 Engine Cooling Fan/Circuit Fault


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

metro273 said:


> Let a qualified Nissan dealership look at it. Never fails that a "wannabe" mechanic will wanna start replacing parts on it and after a while, give up, cause they can't fix the problem. Save yourself the headache, make an appointment and take it in to get it fixed right.


No offense but...HAHAHAHAHA.
Seriously, you might be an honest Nissan tech but the majority of stealerships will tack on a TON of needless repairs.


*Now...*

P0420 aka 0702


> 0702
> Diagnostic Trouble Code 0702 points to a problem with the three-way Catalytic Converter.
> 
> The Cat is one of the principal components of the emissions control system. The Engine Control Module monitors the signals from the two front Oxygen Sensors and the one rear Oxygen Sensor. The signal frequency of each sensor indicates something about the condition of that sensor. A comparison of the frequency of the front sensors with the rear sensor indicates something about the condition of the Cat.
> ...


P0440 aka 0705


> 0705
> Diagnostic Trouble Code 0705 points to a problem with the Evaporative Emission Control System.
> 
> This malfunction is detected when the EVAP control system has a leak or the EVAP control system does not operate properly. (EVAP = EVAPorative emissions.)
> ...


P1448 aka 0309


> 0309
> Evap Cannister Vent Control Valve-Trace vacuum hard lines to make sure that there are no leaks to the evap cannister.
> 
> Reference FSM EC-23 for a diagram.


----------

